# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Κόμβος kathimerina_nea (#69)

## alg0

Η τοποθεσία αυτού στο http://nodedb.trwn.gr/?page=nodes&node=69

Από σήμερα έχει συνδεθεί με τον κόμβο στον Αγ. Δημητράκο με κατευθυντικό λινκ σε 802.11α και υπάρχει και Access Point σε 802.11b με essid TRWN_AP_2

Διαθέτει ακόμα εξοπλισμό για ακόμα ένα κατευθυντικό λινκ σε 802.11b/g/a

C-Class: 10.172.108.0/24
read-access mikrotik access: trwn / trwn

wlan1 
-------
IP -> 10.172.0.6/30
mode -> ap_bridge
ssid -> bb_karydis_trwn
channel -> 5300

----------


## bb_slave

Τον βλέπει κάποιος άλλος από την Πόλη?

Μου φαίνεται ότι θα μπορούσαμε να κλείσουμε το τρίγωνο και να κανουμε έτσι ένα γερό κορμό!

----------


## alg0

Ακολουθούν ορισμένες φωτογραφίες από την τοποθέτηση του ιστού και γενικότερα του κόμβου

----------

